# Tony Roma's blue ridge smokies bbq sauce



## smoked (Jan 29, 2007)

just getting ready to fire up another batch of this clone, we really like it and it's really close to the real thing if you have ever been to tony roma's


1 cup ketchup
1 cup red wine vinegar
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup molasses
1 1/2 teaspoons liquid smoke
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon rounded black pepper
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon onion powder

combine all over high heat, whisk until smooth, bring to boil then reduce heat and simmer uncovered 40 minutes until sauce thickens.....

makes 1 1/2 cups


----------



## dgross (Jan 29, 2007)

Good evening Smoked  :) . Just wanted to as if you used reg. table salt or kosher salt in the sauce? Thanks in advance and I'll have to try Tony Romas-I think there is one in Greensboro. Also,any advice on what to order  :? ? Daun


----------



## smoked (Jan 30, 2007)

regular table salt, although you could use kosher as well but I never have.  the only thing I ever ordered at tony romas was baby backs with the blue ridge smokie sauce.....  :)


----------



## dgross (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the tip and will try them when I get the chance  :) . Thanks, Daun


----------



## mohntr (Feb 1, 2007)

Smoked, I made this sauce last night.  We put it on some grilled pork steaks! Oh! can I say grilled here? Ha ha!  
  They wife and I LOVE the sauce.  Has a wonderful flavor.  We will add a little hot sauce or cayenne pepper to it just to spice it up a bit!!!  
  I simmered it for about 50 minutes on a very low simmer.... I really wanted the sauce to thicken up a bit more. 
 Will it thicken more if I keep simmering it?  Thanks!


----------



## mohntr (Feb 1, 2007)

On Edit: Deleting content.... Double Post!!


----------



## smoked (Feb 2, 2007)

yes the longer you simmer the thicker it should get.....


----------



## donny (Feb 19, 2007)

This barbeque sauce is the only kind I make...I think It's the best ever...


----------



## dionysus (Feb 20, 2007)

You might want to try this one as well. It's very similar to the Blue Ridge Smokies but the honey makes it much sweeter. It's pretty good !!!! 
TONY ROMA'S CAROLINA HONEYS  Barbecue sauce
   1 cup ketchup
1 cup vinegar  
1/2 cup molasses  
1/2 cup honey  
1 tsp. liquid smoke  
1/2 tsp. salt  
1/4 tsp. garlic powder  
1/4 tsp onion powder  
1/4 tsp. tabasco pepper sauce   

 Combine all over high heat, whisk until smooth, bring to boil then reduce heat and simmer uncovered 30-40 minutes until sauce thickens.....


----------



## smoked (Feb 20, 2007)

yea, I've thought about doing that one also, but we just love the blue ridge smokie sauce so much that well...................................


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

Smoked

When you find something that works for you why change it?


----------

